# eye shadow recommendations for asian eyes



## lotus (Feb 6, 2007)

hello ladies! i'm new here and so far i'm loving all the great advice and tutorials i've been reading. my friend is taking me to a mac store this weekend and letting me buy anything i need. hopefully i'll be able to get the same great advice others have been receiving. 

like it's mentioned in the title, i have asian eyes, best described as almond shaped eyes with little or no crease. my eyes are pretty weird in a sense that on some days, i have no crease at all, but other days i have small creases and it makes it truly easier to apply the eye colors. i have dark brown eyes and my skin's in the light to medium range. i don't know what mac color foundation i would be as i don't really wear foundation. however, if i find something light and sheer there, i might try something. 

anyways, i'm looking for some neutral colors with a flare. basically some browns, taupes, creams, soft golds and greys. however, with the browns, i would preferably like something without a purple or red undertone as it would make it look like i have a bruised eye. i'm also not really interested in pinks, purples or peaches. also, instead of truly matte eyeshadows, i like having a light sheen, shimmer or radiance without it being too sparkly or glittery. 

i'm hoping i can get some color recommendations as i'm in real need for them. please help! thanks!


----------



## mistella (Feb 6, 2007)

My fave brown-ish e/s from MAC is Woodwinked! It's a frosty bronzy color, soo pretty. Bronze (darker bronze), Amberlights (copper), Twinks (dark brown), Mulch (dark brown, darker than Twinks), Honeylust (light beige/honey)..


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm asian too, and my crease does change daily. It's pretty small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Satin Taupe, Woodwinked, Cocobeach, Amber Lights, etc. I do like Star Violet, it's a more reddish/purple? It sounds weird, and I never thought I could wear it (I only wear neutrals) but this is GORGEOUS.

If you're into UD I love sin, and chopper.






 HTH. BTW, you should check out asianbeautyblog.com. A friend of mine runs it and she has great recs for asian eyes!


----------



## emmyengine (Feb 6, 2007)

Asian, represent! I'm fair-medium with yellow undertones! Okay.. My faves are:

-KNIGHT DIVINE. I cannot stress this enough. It is tres beautiful with:
-Silver Ring

-> These two = Monochrome, shimmery 'smokey' eyes good for daytime (more silver ring, less knight divine), (less silver ring, more knight divine = night) Best combo EVAR

Grey:
FRENCH GREY! All righty so it's kind of taupey/grey/brown??? But it's great. Really! If Danse is still available where-ever you are, GET ITTT :O I think I need a back-up...!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Print: Probably more 'true' grey.. I am not sure this has shimmers, though I saw it on someone's FOTD and it was pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Browns:
Woodwinked + bronze/tempting for the gold-ishy colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe Patina!
I don't like amber lights. I look like I am the victim of emotional abuse (see: crying) Twinks has somewhat reddish-purplish undertones, as does mulch, so if you want one of these, be careful what you pair it with! My friend (non-MAC user who came shopping with me one day) replicated a convincing bruise by using these 

Cream:
If I remember correctly... Jete from Danse collection... 

Hope this helps


----------



## Katja (Feb 6, 2007)

*Woodwinked, Ricepaper, Bronze, Gorgeous Gold, Shroom, Mulch, Satin Taupe, French Grey.  I would recommend writing all of your suggestions down on paper, then when you get to the MAC counter, swatch them all on your hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GOod luck!*


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 6, 2007)

I would also check out some of the tutorials and FOTD's that other Asian ladies have posted here on Specktra.  That might give you even more inspiration!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 6, 2007)

SNOWKEI! SNOWKEI! Check her (SNOWKEI) Tutorials


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 6, 2007)

i am asian also but i have a cease and it is so hard to find a tutorial of an asian with crease like mines that i can do my eye makeup like for lunar new year.


----------



## shopgood (Feb 6, 2007)

i recommend wookwinked and mulch!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 7, 2007)

I second all the suggestions above; I don't have some of them yet, but I've had my eye on them!

My 2 cents: For a bit of a colour kick I like Softwash Grey pigment (LE, Sundressing).  It's easy to wear as a wash or dressed up with other colours or intensified.  I love wearing it with Violet Underground eyekhol to make my eyes pop!  Swan Lake from the Danse is another grey, blue-grey I guess.  Softwash Grey I found to have more violet tones.


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*I've seen a few Asian women on here that do some great FOTDs.  They vary in color and application, so I think it would be beneficial if you check them out.   Like Fairybelle said above, it might give you inspiration to venture into colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check out Snowkei, Caffy, Shopgood, Pei, and Mistella's Fotds.. they are all beautiful in their own unique way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Calhoune (Feb 7, 2007)

Definately ricepaper.
I think it's the perfect highlight since it's not too shimmery, and has yellow undertones. For shool I just apply ricepaper all over my lid and browbone and then line with blacktrack.

For soft gold maybe gorgeous gold or honeylust. They are really beautiful and work well as a wash aswell.

For browns, I like tempting and mulch. Tempting is lighter and more golden then mulch, which also have more of a reddish undertone.

Check out electra or silverring for greys!


----------



## lotus (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks everyone! i want to say thanks to everyone for all your suggestions. i've written down all the colors that were recommended and i'm getting ready to go to the mac store tomorrow to check these out. i'll let you all know what colors i was able to get. i'm so excited! THANKS!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2007)

I love TEMPTING!!!!!!try it try it!!!<3


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

My fave combination to use on my eyes, especially for an everyday look, is Bisque (overall wash), Woodwinked (main), Espresso (outer corner), and Ricepaper (browbone highlight).


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 19, 2007)

Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, I think neutral colors would enhance your eyes and make ur gorgeous features stand out more.


----------

